# Happy Birthday Halstaff



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

A Birthday already...?

For the record, you don't act a day over a 5 year old ;P


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Doh and a big Happy Birthday Steve .... may you eat all the Zombie Cake you wish .... beware, I hear it goes straight to you brain???


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Steve!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Hope you have a good one.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, halstaff!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Halstaff!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Have a great day


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Happy, Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

happy birthday!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Happy Birthday Steve, and I actually heard zombie cake is good for you....makes you super strong and bullet proof! (but don't try this at home)


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Emily Maynard wishes you a happy birthday too!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
Bobzilla dropped by with an awesome gift (plus some) and we got to talk Halloween.
It was a good day and I was even able to find some time to work on a prop for a bit.
I get to continue to celebrate tonight when the family comes over for dinner.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy belated birthday halstaff!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Happy Birthday!!*


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Man, another year has passed. Happy B-Day, Steve!


----------

